# Graco Magnum XR9 in need of maintenance



## PaintGuy123 (Dec 28, 2015)

Picked one of these up the other day from a contractor friend for free. Said it had a faulty switch. First time I've owned one, so cleaning is familiar, but maintaining these is all new to me.

Took it apart to find that the power switch is a little buggy, but after some wiggling got the motor to start. However when I cracked the case open I noticed it was in dire need of some maintenance. There is this thick black grease everywhere...Is there any special kind of grease I need to use (silicon, oil based, etc)? 

Also, I was reading through the manual and it said that the piston for the magnum series does not need to be lubricated with the throat sealer...Can someone explain this?

Any advice would help on this particular model as there is not much out there that I can find.

Appreciate it!


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey p g 
I think these machines are pretty cheap and may not be worth putting money into an old one 
I forget the price ?


----------

